# PM-1340GT Taper Attachment



## Dpaul7 (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with the taper attachment for the 1340GT?
I ordered mine with the lathe. I have installed it according to the instructions. The first problem I discovered was that the outboard tie rod clamp that holds the rod in position could not be tightened down sufficiently to keep it from sliding. Hence it would not anchor the tie rod to the bed of the lathe and the sliding portion of the taper attachment would not function. To remedy this I cut a slot in the back of the clamp with a hole to “check” it and keep it from traveling so to speak. See photos. Now it grips the rod sufficiently to anchor it in position and the sliding portion of the taper attachment moves as the carriage is traversed forward and back. However, after tightening up all the screws, everything seems to be bound up and the cross slide will not budge. And yes, I read the manual and  removed the the cross slide leadscrew nut, checked the clearances, gibs, and alignment of the underside of the draw plate where it meets the center post, etc. Everything seems free alone but when I tie it all together nothing moves as it should. Anyone else had experience with this? I must be missing something.
David


----------



## Dpaul7 (Apr 29, 2020)

Update: Using a machinist level I was able to properly align the taper attachment and now it is running true and freely.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi David,

Glad you got it worked out.  I had a problem with the taper attachment on my Grizzly G0709 but the clamping bracket is different from yours.  The portion that attaches to the bed on mine was thicker than the bed, so no clamping force at all.  Here's the thread to my install.

Bruce











						Taper Attachment For The G0709 Lathe
					

I took advantage of a recent Grizzly 10% off coupon and bought a model T10502 taper attachment for my model G0709 14” x 40” gunsmithing lathe.  I have a number of items on my wish list for this lathe:  8” 3-jaw chuck, 5-C collet chuck and a taper attachment.  Maybe my wife will read this...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## springer (May 25, 2020)

I bought the taper attachment with mine but never even messed with it  turns out ibdont ever turn a taper. Glad to know it works well. I'll prolly end up selling or trading mine off...


----------



## matthewsx (May 25, 2020)

springer said:


> I bought the taper attachment with mine but never even messed with it  turns out ibdont ever turn a taper. Glad to know it works well. I'll prolly end up selling or trading mine off...



That will be exactly one week before you have a project that needs a taper turned

Original accessories that came with, or could be ordered for machine tools add to the value of said machine IMHO. Unless you need the money hang onto that taper attachment. Even better use it to turn a couple of pieces that fit your machine's tapers, it's worth learning how even if you don't do it on a regular basis....


J0hn
Owner of a hundred year old Seneca Falls lathe with the original taper attachment....


----------



## springer (May 25, 2020)

Haha that's prolly a good point.


----------

